# EXPEED 3 & 4 key differences?



## hamlet

I'm wondering what differences there are between EXPEED 3 and 4? Like the d3200 has EXPEED 3 and the d3300 has EXPEED 4.


----------



## 480sparky

1      .


----------



## hamlet

480sparky said:


> 1      .



Is it just a marketing ploy? I mean the D3300 is a more impressive camera than my d3200.


----------



## 480sparky

Nikon says the Expeed 4 processor has been used for improved image quality and not higher continuous shooting speeds.


----------



## hamlet

But how the heck do we even test or know if Nikon's claims are true? Nikon has removed the low pass filter in the d3300, so it skews the tests when you pit it against the d3200 which has a low pass filter.


----------



## Derrel

Nikon D3300 Review | byThom | Thom Hogan

Excerpt:  "Working behind the sensor is EXPEED4 instead of EXPEED3. The two together net us a couple of other changes: 1080P now can record at 60 fps instead of 30, we get a top ISO value raised by a stop (12800 instead of 6400, with a one stop HI boost also available), and the camera now shoots at 5 fps instead of 4 fps. 
By using the EN-EL14a we get 700 shots CIPA instead of 540 shots from the battery."

and also, "Against the "equivalent" current Canon Rebel, the D3300 has better dynamic range and deep shadow performance, despite having more pixels (24mp versus 18mp). So the short answer is always the same: Nikon is using great 24mp DX sensors these days, essentially state of the art for the sensor size.
Along with all that goodness is Nikon's usual brew: the EXPEED Picture Controls are still producing pretty much the same color and options that the other Nikon DSLRs do. It's actually kind of impressive that I can fairly closely match color/saturation/contrast results in JPEGs between a high end Coolpix, the Nikon V3, the D3300, and my D800. 
_Video &#8212;_ 1080P/60 isn't a high bar. The D3300 does HD video reasonably, but you can see some corners cut. Rolling shutter is clearly visible, though not as bad as the D3100 was. "

So, there you go.


----------



## hamlet

480sparky said:


> Nikon says the Expeed 4 processor has been used for improved image quality and not higher continuous shooting speeds.



Did you do any tests to see how bad moiré is on your new d7100?


----------



## 480sparky

hamlet said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon says the Expeed 4 processor has been used for improved image quality and not higher continuous shooting speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do any tests to see how bad moiré is on your new d7100?
Click to expand...


Haven't seen any moiré yet.  But I haven't shot any repeating patterns.


----------



## hamlet

Derrel said:


> Nikon D3300 Review | byThom | Thom Hogan
> 
> Excerpt:  "Working behind the sensor is EXPEED4 instead of EXPEED3. The two together net us a couple of other changes: 1080P now can record at 60 fps instead of 30, we get a top ISO value raised by a stop (12800 instead of 6400, with a one stop HI boost also available), and the camera now shoots at 5 fps instead of 4 fps.
> By using the EN-EL14a we get 700 shots CIPA instead of 540 shots from the battery."
> 
> and also, "Against the "equivalent" current Canon Rebel, the D3300 has better dynamic range and deep shadow performance, despite having more pixels (24mp versus 18mp). So the short answer is always the same: Nikon is using great 24mp DX sensors these days, essentially state of the art for the sensor size.
> Along with all that goodness is Nikon's usual brew: the EXPEED Picture Controls are still producing pretty much the same color and options that the other Nikon DSLRs do. It's actually kind of impressive that I can fairly closely match color/saturation/contrast results in JPEGs between a high end Coolpix, the Nikon V3, the D3300, and my D800.
> _Video &#8212;_ 1080P/60 isn't a high bar. The D3300 does HD video reasonably, but you can see some corners cut. Rolling shutter is clearly visible, though not as bad as the D3100 was. "
> 
> So, there you go.



I have some problems with this review. Perhaps this question is a bit too technical.


----------



## 480sparky

hamlet said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D3300 Review | byThom | Thom Hogan
> 
> Excerpt:  "Working behind the sensor is EXPEED4 instead of EXPEED3. The two together net us a couple of other changes: 1080P now can record at 60 fps instead of 30, we get a top ISO value raised by a stop (12800 instead of 6400, with a one stop HI boost also available), and the camera now shoots at 5 fps instead of 4 fps.
> By using the EN-EL14a we get 700 shots CIPA instead of 540 shots from the battery."
> 
> and also, "Against the "equivalent" current Canon Rebel, the D3300 has better dynamic range and deep shadow performance, despite having more pixels (24mp versus 18mp). So the short answer is always the same: Nikon is using great 24mp DX sensors these days, essentially state of the art for the sensor size.
> Along with all that goodness is Nikon's usual brew: the EXPEED Picture Controls are still producing pretty much the same color and options that the other Nikon DSLRs do. It's actually kind of impressive that I can fairly closely match color/saturation/contrast results in JPEGs between a high end Coolpix, the Nikon V3, the D3300, and my D800.
> _Video _ 1080P/60 isn't a high bar. The D3300 does HD video reasonably, but you can see some corners cut. Rolling shutter is clearly visible, though not as bad as the D3100 was. "
> 
> So, there you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some problems with this review. Perhaps this question is a bit too technical.
Click to expand...


Better movies, higher ISO ability, more shots per battery charge.


----------



## hamlet

480sparky said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon says the Expeed 4 processor has been used for improved image quality and not higher continuous shooting speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do any tests to see how bad moiré is on your new d7100?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any moiré yet.  But I haven't shot any repeating patterns.
Click to expand...


I saw this goofy article on nikon rumers. They move the filter from the camera to the lens. layball: what is going on here!


----------



## 480sparky

hamlet said:


> I saw this goofy article on nikon rumers. They move the filter from the camera to the lens. layball: what is going on here!



It's just a patent application.  No real-world lenses made that way.


----------

